# Wellston water table



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Anyone know the average water table level near Wellston? Looking to drive a sand point well, hoping to stay under 23' depth. 

Thanks


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

This site may help you for the info you are looking for. Look at the static and pumping level.

http://www.deq.state.mi.us/well-logs/


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Thank you. I was able to find the parcel right next to me. Thank you!


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Good, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I drove one about 10 years ago in the Udell area. Had to dig a 6 foot pit, then drive about 25 feet of pipe before I hit good water holding gravel. The well still works great but is at the limit of what a suction draw can do.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I had to go to 42 ft to hit good water. But I was on the east side of Dublin close to 37.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm pretty close to the Big M.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Does static water level have much to do with driving a sand point well? Both neighbors are 27ft and 35 ft. I sit about 20ish ft lower than there property level.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

stickbow shooter said:


> I had to go to 42 ft to hit good water. But I was on the east side of Dublin close to 37.


I used to have a cabin on 20 acres at the corner of Peacock and Connelly, just northeast of Dublin. We tried to put in a sand point, but had no luck. We hired Peterson and I think we had to go 82 or 83 feet for good drinking water.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I was down by Prunski. But I might be thinking of my brothers place over by Airport rd. It was over Twenty years ago and I am old.Lol


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm guessing my elevation being lower than my neighbors doesn't necessarily mean I'll hit water sooner. Not sure if it's worth trying as I was hoping to use a pitcher pump well. Max is 23' for suction. 

Mike


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Grouseman2 said:


> I'm guessing my elevation being lower than my neighbors doesn't necessarily mean I'll hit water sooner. Not sure if it's worth trying as I was hoping to use a pitcher pump well. Max is 23' for suction.
> 
> Mike


I'm a bit over the max and it still works. Wouldn't want to put out any fires with it though


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm at 96 feet on the west border of Wellston @ Boschem rd.
Lousy water, need a full time mineral conditioner and iron removal system.
Another unique thing about the water...although I'm 4 or more miles from the Big M, during the fall salmon run, family consensus is that the water smells fishy...just like when you're driving over M55 bridge before M31, it's in the air.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Patterson way to go, do you guys drink that water.?.id rather suck on a toad ..mine has a slight salt taste


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

jr28schalm said:


> Patterson way to go, do you guys drink that water.?.id rather suck on a toad


Yup, It has Petterson well ID stuff all over the system from when it was built...6 years before we moved in.
The softener system supplies laundry, dishes and shower water...and boiling pasta, but yes, for drinking we use Absopure.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cha-Ching, cha-ching is the sound of commercial well drivers as they go down ever deeper.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

420 feet, talk about crying.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Steve said:


> Cha-Ching, cha-ching is the sound of commercial well drivers as they go down ever deeper.


We called Peterson when the pump kept cutting off.
The power wire to the pump wasn't completely taped to the pipe all the way down.
As the pump torked the pipe when it first kicked on, the wire would occasionally hit the casing, shorting it out...
$270 to pull the pipe, replace wire and retape their mistake from 15 years ago.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

jimp said:


> We called Peterson when the pump kept cutting off.
> The power wire to the pump wasn't completely taped to the pipe all the way down.
> As the pump torked the pipe when it first kicked on, the wire would occasionally hit the casing, shorting it out...
> $270 to pull the pipe, replace wire and retape their mistake from 15 years ago.


Job security..lol....been good to me I had a problem with water troll ..no charge said get me when it completely goes


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Whensday I'll be up there for 12 days ..hopefully I don't need the well guy or the nice mechanic or the handy man , oh and the septic guy..lol I wouldn't mind a hand pay at little river


----------

